# Crazy Buckling Oliver did it again!



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

I came home from work yesterday to see Oliver out in the meadow with the girls, UGH! I went over to the gate and Allis came running as she normally does but Casey was slowly walking with Oliver by her side as he is nibbling her making those garbled noises! I got in there as fast as I could only to see Casey standing there with him mounted on her!!! She is 7 months old and I was SURE he was secure in his pen!!! I know she was bred, the after appearance on her hind end proved that he did get her but I don't know if it took since I am a newbie :GAAH:! I guess I count for a possible due date and then watch in about 18 days to see if she goes back into heat. Oliver was being rough with Allis and she was running from him as I think he got her when he jumped into their pen about 2 months ago and I was really afraid he would butt her with those horns of his! I moved him away from their pen and was just devastated when I came home to this circus, what a bad goat mom!!!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

These things happen, If your doe took she will probably be fine. Maybe you need to reinforce The fence in your buck pen with electric tho. Our bucks were in electric net fencing all summer with no escape problems, now that we have built them a regular winter fence, they won't even touch it, they think it's hot even tho it's not, we just have a hot wire around the top and bottom of the fence.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha just goes to show you how determined the bucks are when there is a doe in heat!

Dont feel bad it happends -- been there done that.

Yup i would assume her pregnant (doesnt usually take more then one try) but if she comes back into heat in 3 weeks count your blessings 

Count 150 days from today and treat her like she is pregnant.

there was a small study done that I foudn on the internet and i have foudn it to be helpful.

When feeding pregnant pygmies you should give very little if anything in the first few months of pregnancy. Then at mid pregnancy they should be fed the most. This is for about 6 weeks and then taper off to very little for the last month of pregnancy. THis is because the most developement happends mid pregnancy and the most growth happends a the last month. YOu dont want large kids as pygmies are already known for having difficult kiddings.

here is the link! I found it http://kinne.net/drostudy.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ...he is a determined fellow..... 

I agree with all that Stacey said....write down dates and watch her around 18 to 21 days later...if she comes in .... hog tie your buck...LOL not...just kidding.... :hug:


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

The vet is coming out next week to do hooves and wether him. So, hopefully if either Allis or Casey go into heat again, I won't have to worry. Then he can stay in with the girls all he wants! I am going to do a count and see what our due date would be and also mark 18 days to start watching her for another heat. THanks guys you are the best!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Since your vet is coming he could lute the girls for you if you don't want them pregnant. That would essentially abort the pregnancy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

but note that the shots needs to be given with in 14 days of being bred I do believe. So the first doe is ineligible for the Lute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stacey is right........ :wink: 

Good luck with her.. :hug: .when the vet comes out ......ask ....if she is far enough along... for a blood test for pregnancy....if so....he can take a sample and you will know if she is or isn't..... :hug:


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

If they are both pregnant then we will let them kid, I am going to have the vet check them and will ask about the blood work. Casey now has the mucousy discharge so she is at the end of her heat. Oliver is just so doggone stubborn and I did not realize how high he could jump and that is how he got in with them. I caught him in there again and he had pushed Allis outside and stood at the doorway and she was out in the snow/rain mix. I immediately took him out, grabbed towels and dried her and rubbed her for half an hour. I am going to move him to the empty sheep barn and will have to find a companion for him but, will he come out in the snow looking for the girls if he is alone??? I dont want them to get sick.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ...you may have to extend the height on the fence ...so Oliver ...can't escape later....
I am sorry... he pushed Allis out....he is a bad boy...  :hug: 

Normally ..they prefer not to get there feet wet....but ...they can surprise you ...look at what he has accomplished ...so far....he is a very determined guy....so anything can happen ...I guess... it is a wait and see kind of thing.... :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> but note that the shots needs to be given with in 14 days of being bred I do believe. So the first doe is ineligible for the Lute


 Lute given at any time after 10 days post breeding will abort the pregnancy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I failed to mention that if given to late she could have complications with aborting the kid -- I read this somewhere and have had others back me up on this before. I rather her ask her vet before aborting any pregnancy past 2 weeks just in case of any possible damage to the doe

of course I have been wrong before -- you know that Ashley. So in this case I rather error on the side of caution though :thumbup:


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you all for your help! I moved him to the sheep barn and went inside to do some things. Looked out the kitchen window and he was standing outside the barn the girls are in :hair: Sooooooo, I put him back in the other side of that barn by the chickens and I put boards up so he COULD not jump in with the girls, put some hay down on the floor because I did not have a platform for him to sleep on. Went out this morning expecting to find him in with the girls but he was curled up in his nest. I did let them out in the snow this morning and they were running and jumping and nibbling it, I left the door open so they could go in the barn if they wanted. They are so strange!


----------

